# Brinkman side fire box?



## smellthatsmoke (Dec 26, 2006)

I have an old Brinkman Smokn' Pit Pitmaster which has no side firebox. I have seen a lot of the horizontal smokers that other people have and they all have the side fire box. I was just wondering if anyone knew if  I could order the whole side box assembly from brinkman or another manufacturer, and rig it to fit on my grill, or if i would have to design and build something myself. I would much rather be able to find a side fire box and with a few mods attach it to my grill. 

 The grill itself is in great shape, and is fairly well built, and i enjoy using it, so I don't really want to replace the whole thing just to get a fire box. I have no welding skills, or much metal work experience. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## cheech (Dec 27, 2006)

IF you can find someone who is good at welding you can ususally bribe them with some good smoked meat. In most cases those that are handy with a welder can pretty much make one or attach one to your existing smoker.

Good luck


----------



## smellthatsmoke (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Randy.

 I called the customer service # and they were able to set me up with an offset firebox.  

 Now all I have to do is wait for it to arrive and figure out how to attach it.

 There is one thing i'm questioning...The inlet damper on my grill is only a small butterfly type, and i've noticed that the opening to the smoke chamber in most of these type smokers with the offset firebox is much larger than what i have on my SNP. Will I need to cut the opening out a little larger, or since everyone seems to install heat deflectors and such anyway, would I be better off with the smaller opening. 

 I'm sure having the smaller opening would affect air flow, and possibly not reach the temps i'm after but I don't know for sure.

 I'm going to try to attach a couple of pics to show what i'm talking about.

 Ok well...strike that...my pic file sizes are too big..I'll try to post them later


----------

